# Graphics card for Intel atom D525mw



## prentice (Mar 25, 2012)

Recently, I assembled my surfing / downloading machine around Intel atom D525MW.
Intel® Desktop Board D525MW
I want to play 720p or higher resloution content on this machine and looking for compatible, low power graphics card, absolutely no gaming.
The board has one mini PCI-E slot and one PCI slot, 
suggestions please... 

System config
Intel atom d525mw
2 GB DDR3
500 Gb Hard disk
300w PSU
OS - windows xp


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2012)

^^ not possible. it has a miniPCIE slot. you can't find supporting GPU easily. mini PCIE is mainly used for adding USB3 & SATA3.

*www.jmt.bg/images/products/14690_23749.jpg


----------



## prentice (Mar 26, 2012)

SAM,
Thank you for your reply.
I had posted this question on other forums also, and one of the member provided some "interesting "  info, suggested min-pcie based HD decoder(not GPU) and I'm planning to go for one, will get back to you soon with actual details. 

Broadcom Hardware Decoder BCM970015 - PCIe Mini Card

NEW BCM70015 mini PCI-E Crystal HD Decoder BCM970015 | eBay


----------

